# LF: Endlers Livebearers- Female



## Aluvian (Feb 27, 2011)

Anybody know of a FS that sells female Endler's Livebearers? (not guppies!) I've only ever seen the males on sale in Richmond.

And I think my stupid LFS sold me a female guppy instead of a female Endie. 

I live in Richmond east, but I could go to other cities as long as the transit doesn't take too long or has too many transfers.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Aluvian

I have lots of female endlers. You can have as many as you'd like. Just send me a PM. 

Female endlers do look like female fancy guppies. They are much bigger than the males once they're mature, and plain in colour. If your pet store sold you a female guppy, then they will breed but some of the offspring will look more like fancy guppies than endlers (spotted dorsal fins, say).


----------



## Aluvian (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Morainy! I've sent you a pm about it.

I actually bought two "females" from the Endler tank. I owned guppies before and I know that the females are rather drab and boring, so I took the two beautiful males and 2 drab and boring guppylike fish. When I got home, I realized that upon closer inspection, one of the "females" actually had a gonopodium (scarred for life right there). The second female has a colourful caudal fin, so in my novice opinion, it's a guppy female that they threw in for the males to chase. I do feel cheated. My apologies for the choice of words in the first post.

I'm not a real fan of those hybrids. Although some strains developed by AdrianHD are really nice, I prefer the pure strain of Endlers more. But I'll check out what the guppy female drops before I give her away.


----------

